# TMZ: PRO WRESTLER 'MJF' FLIPS OFF 7-YEAR-OLD FAN AT EVENT ... 'F*** Them Kids!'



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Classic old school heel indeed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MJF getting that real life heat and bringing exposure. Gotta love it.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

MJF just continues to show why he should be the next champ.



> We reached out to MJF for comment and got back this 3-word statement -- "F**k them kids."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean Cody is right, it's very well known MJF stays in character what was pops expecting.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I think that went a little too far. He could have heeled it up in a less offensive way to the boy.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think he's too try hard really. It's not the 1970's anymore. Same with calling somebody's kid a mistake in a tweet. I guess some fans might like that MJF insulted them in character like they're part of the show or something. 

Can't please everybody of course. Others hate when heels break character.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Classic !


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Best heel in the business


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

What a fucking heel ??????


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> I think that went a little too far. He could have heeled it up in a less offensive way to the boy.


You can't be serious lmao

This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Ever since revolution aew,has been getting media exposure.with that being said,they may also want to be careful.because some of these media, outlets are on the wwe payroll.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

MJF 2020 says "Fuck them Kids"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's the video right here and he's never breaks character.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dad should have told his son whatever MJF does start singing "You are my Sunshine" to calm your nerves. I'm curious if MJF would have been able to keep a straight face.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Funny thing is, people will never get tired to tell you wrestling is fake shit that you shouldn't take serious.

But will make a big deal out of this crap and totally act as if MJF ain't fucking playing a character. Pro wrestling never wins.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

That is fucking hilarious. I saw the Dad on twitter was scrounging for freebies.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I ain't offended by this, but this dude needs to chill with the kayfabe lmao


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd like to point out that this isn't really exposure. Nobody sees something like this and is like "Shit, better tune in and see the guy who keeps kayfabe".

Away from that I agree with giving props for MJF. On shows around the world now you have the heels coming out hating on the crowd, pretending they despise them all and then an hour later they're out at the gimmick table shilling signed 8X10's and T-Shirts. Quite common for two guys to get into blood feuds on some indy and then share a table later where they're signing autographs for the fans.

MJF is a breath of fresh air and hopefully he encourages more workers to bring kayfabe back


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I love MJF.


----------



## Johnny Stakes (Feb 26, 2020)

bloc said:


> I ain't offended by this, but this dude needs to chill with the kayfabe lmao


Honestly I say fuck that. If you're MJF go all in.

Guy has been perfecting the witty, douche bag character for years. If the guy keeps bringing in media attention that makes you hate him and think he is a degenerate we might even see a legendary heel play out before us.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I like MJF, but he's becoming a parody of himself now.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Maybe don't drag your 7-year old kid on a show that's built on people beating each other and spilling blood? 

WWE really exposed the business. Now every fucking parent thinks that taking their little kid to wrestling - is like taking them to circus with kiddy clowns like Cena.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

the_flock said:


> I like MJF, but he's becoming a parody of himself now.


He’s always been like this. Go watch his TV interview from when he was a kid. He was a little asshole.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Bringing back 24/7 kayfabe is okas he has a gimmick that can work at all times (in contrast, Kris Statlander as an alien 24/7 won't cut it)....BUT flipping off a child and using profanity towards children is NEVER cool or acceptable. If it was an adult, fine....children, NO! Even the big bad heels of yesteryear would not cross such a line.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

After last night's promo, and the reception MJF has received on social media, Moxley vs MJF for the title is something that absolutely needs to happen down the line. Go take a look at the responses to his tweet about moving up the rankings. Virtually all of the comments are about people wanting to see Moxley beat the shit out of him. The fans are demanding this match.

The great part about MJF is that he's getting actual heel heat. Not the kind of heat that some heels in the industry get because fans genuinely dislike the talent. MJF gets Floyd Mayweather heel heat that draws money.

Moxley vs MJF is the classic chicken shit heel vs badass babyface, with two guys who can cut promos, that would generate a ton of interest.

Imagine how big of a star MJF will become if he's the first guy to beat Moxley after Moxley runs through the roster as champ and looks unbeatable.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, MJF can cut a promo. Mox has been leaving a lot to be desired in that department. Not bad but hasn’t been great either. Comes off a bit corny.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Well, MJF can cut a promo. Mox has been leaving a lot to be desired in that department. Not bad but hasn’t been great either. Comes off a bit corny.


Keep opinions like this to yourself please.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Eh. I mean..I tend to side with that being overkill. I mean, if you wanna mean mug the kid, turn away from the camera or make a face as the pic is being taken, maybe deny the picture unless "your fat dad gives me 100 bucks "..shit like that Im all for. This? I mean the optics of it aint great. And lets not forget Daddy Khan is still an NFL owner with an image to keep and this may not be something he's too keen on.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

this just reminds me of a sad fact. 20 years ago I would argue with people who would tell me that wrestling is stupid and fake. nowadays the supposed wrestling fans are saying the same shit. yeah lets just enjoy the matches and the moves. everything is silly. Im glad there is a guy like MJF in 2020 who is doing a great job as a pro wrestler.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

That kid sounds like a total pussy. Probably sheltered. At 7 years old I would've been stoked and probably tried to wrestle MJF to the floor

(this isn't some "Generation" bs either there have always been crybaby kids)


----------



## WeHateWrasslin (Feb 27, 2020)

Is that an attempt at trying to have character? What a shit wrestler.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Keep opinions like this to yourself please.


Why?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Why?


It’s cap

Moxley has been good on the mic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> It’s cap
> 
> Moxley has been good on the mic.


Ohhh. So, posting a dissenting opinion isn’t tolerated. Good deal, Echo Chamber.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Ohhh. So, posting a dissenting opinion isn’t tolerated. Good deal, Echo Chamber.


actually that's my opinion ?


----------



## WeHateWrasslin (Feb 27, 2020)

Uh oh the smarks are infighting about their boring wrestlers again


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> actually that's my opinion ?


And you said “keep opinions like this to yourself”.

So, again, dissenting opinions aren’t welcome with you?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'd like to point out that this isn't really exposure. Nobody sees something like this and is like "Shit, better tune in and see the guy who keeps kayfabe".
> 
> Away from that I agree with giving props for MJF. On shows around the world now you have the heels coming out hating on the crowd, pretending they despise them all and then an hour later they're out at the gimmick table shilling signed 8X10's and T-Shirts. Quite common for two guys to get into blood feuds on some indy and then share a table later where they're signing autographs for the fans.
> 
> MJF is a breath of fresh air and hopefully he encourages more workers to bring kayfabe back


except that it is exposure










This is MJF's google trend over the past day. You can go check it yourself. When that TMZ article dropped, MJF was averaging about 7-8 googles an hour. It peaked at 95 soon after that article.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> And you said “keep opinions like this to yourself”.
> 
> So, again, dissenting opinions aren’t welcome with you?


Do you think I was being fully serious? Cant take a bit of banter? ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

“I’M A FUCKING BADASS AND DON’T CARE ABOUT NOTHING!!”

“YOU THE FANS BLAH BLAH BLAH”

Way to break character from your badass tweener role and bury the true babyfaces.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Do you think I was being fully serious? Cant take a bit of banter? ?


Oh. I did think you were being serious. At first, I was thinking, “WTF did I say that was offensive?”

Then I thought you were going full “Moxley fan” and upset that someone criticized him. Lot of those running around


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Oh. I did think you were being serious. At first, I was thinking, “WTF did I say that was offensive?”
> 
> Then I thought you were going full “Moxley fan” and upset that someone criticized him. Lot of those running around


nah i agree with you. this babyface shit Moxley has said over the past week isn't very characteristic of him.

But I considered it as him being so emotional about his title win. once he's over his initial emotions, he'll be back on form.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> nah i agree with you. this babyface shit Moxley has said over the past week isn't very characteristic of him.
> 
> But I considered it as him being so emotional about his title win. once he's over his initial emotions, he'll be back on form.


I hope so. I like badass Mox no-selling the fans’ mere existence, slapping their hands away when these fucking basement dwelling 35 year old men try to slap fives with him, and he’s just like “FUCK OFF, NERD!!”


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> except that it is exposure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean it's just hard to tell how many are going to actually go and watch. He got publicity in the purest meaning of it, but how much will they be able to capitalize on. It's a total chance that folk that don't get it, Google'd him seen him acting like that in similar situations and were turned off because they're not in on the joke. MJF keeping kayfabe is a very meta thing that you wouldn't get unless you're a diehard wrestling fan.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I mean it's just hard to tell how many are going to actually go and watch. He got publicity in the purest meaning of it, but how much will they be able to capitalize on. It's a total chance that folk that don't get it, Google'd him seen him acting like that in similar situations and were turned off because they're not in on the joke. MJF keeping kayfabe is a very meta thing that you wouldn't get unless you're a diehard wrestling fan.


exposure is a very vague term though. The guy i quoted said there would be no exposure from the article but i just showed that there was. and even if 1 of those people decided to tune into dynamite, then it's a win.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I fucking love this


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The New York Post picked this story up, too.

The statement he gave to TMZ when asked for comment is arguably even more hilarious than actually flipping off the kid.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

How big MJF gets over the next 10 years will define how big AEW gets.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> How big MJF gets over the next 10 years will define how big AEW gets.


I agree, except I would say more like 2-5 years. 10 years is a long time, and there's no guarantee that AEW will still be around, or that MJF will still be with them.

They have to take advantage of the viewership they have now, along with his momentum, and continue building him over the next few months. Then they have to strike while the iron is hot and put the title on him either in November, or next February.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> except that it is exposure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I Googled him as well to see the full video. I imagine many others did also.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Seeing MJF flip off a 7 year old kid makes me proud to be a pro wrestling fan again.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I get he's a heel and he's good at it, but personally I wouldn't mess with the kids... they too young to mess with. Also kids tend to take things differently then others, they might really feel attacked, offended or traumatized. I don't know, I don't really like it and I get it he's trying to get heat which he is succeeding at doing obviously but there are other ways to do it then scaring kids. I call that cheap heat because it's easy to do.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> That kid sounds like a total pussy. Probably sheltered. At 7 years old I would've been stoked and probably tried to wrestle MJF to the floor
> 
> (this isn't some "Generation" bs either there have always been crybaby kids)


bruh you just called a 7 year old kid a pussy... like wtf...


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyone getting offended should really go find their safe spaces. ???


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

I personally love it. Reminds me of when I was in a kid in the 80s, I refused to believe wrestling was fake and wrestlers seemed like the baddest men on the planet. 

This tweet says it all:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235967009579397121


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

MJF making kayfabe great again.

Always a pleasure to see.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I love MJF heeling it up in situations like this as much as anyone but I dunno for some reason I find this instance kind of goofy to the level of a cartoon supervillain (only difference being his diabolical action involves swearing but still feels cartoony evil rather than great heel work like he usually does) However his retort of "Fuck them kids" is more of what I expect from him in terms of fantastic heel work and saves it for me.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

keep it up man! dont stop.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9Z2QlkJziO/

The media are really rolling with this lmao.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

He really does remind me of Legend Killer Orton.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Fearless Viper said:


> He really does remind me of Legend Killer Orton.


I love Orton, but he was never this good.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

MontyCora said:


> I love Orton, but he was never this good.


In one brief moment mjf made everybody, forget about Orton using the RKO on Beth Phoenix.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

As long as AEW doesn't cuck out and let him continue this track forward the sky is the limit for MJF and AEW.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> I love Orton, but he was never this good.


Because social media didn't exist or during Orton's cocky phase. Orton has been reported to have a lot of shitty interaction with fans. Just imagine had someone recorded it during that era.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

This is why Kids are ruining wrestling.


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

Love it, people saying this is going to traumatize kids, get the fuck out of here, 
seriously. Flipping the bird at a 7 year old is going to traumatize him?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I am split on it. I love watching MJF. In a world where wrestling has become so scripted and boring, he is a breath of fresh air. He has the gift of gab and skills on the mic that are just like nobody else. He brings edge, danger, and an unscripted nature to the business, which I really love.

That being said, there's no reason to flip off a child. People say how he is bringing back the traditional heel, but even in the old days, most guys didn't act like that. I think the old school heels just acted aloof and standoffish to the fans. They didn't appear at public events and then just go out of their way to be assholes to the fans. And giving a child the finger doesn't prove anything.

For example, The Outsiders were the original bad guys; there was nobody like them. They were the quintessential rebels, but as far as I know, they were totally cool and respectful to the fans, even in the bad guy stages of the NWO. 

I don't think it's a totally huge deal, but I also think MJF is walking a fine line. He is so blatant in his insults that I wonder if he is going to piss off the wrong person and then a major altercation is gonna go down.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

My_Melody said:


> Love it, people saying this is going to traumatize kids, get the fuck out of here,
> seriously. Flipping the bird at a 7 year old is going to traumatize him?


Not the flipping off, but actually going up to a kids face and yelling at them. You're not a parent to that child that's a little crossing the line into new territory. Verbally harassing children even if you are a wrestler playing a character, would not be surprised if a parent retaliated.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> I am split on it. I love watching MJF. In a world where wrestling has become so scripted and boring, he is a breath of fresh air. He has the gift of gab and skills on the mic that are just like nobody else. He brings edge, danger, and an unscripted nature to the business, which I really love.
> 
> That being said, there's no reason to flip off a child. People say how he is bringing back the traditional heel, but even in the old days, most guys didn't act like that. I think the old school heels just acted aloof and standoffish to the fans. They didn't appear at public events and then just go out of their way to be assholes to the fans. And giving a child the finger doesn't prove anything.
> 
> ...


I think MJF is channelling the heels of the 1980's who certainly did heel on kids. If you read many fan accounts of them trying to meet heel wrestlers back in the day for autographs they were usually met by a "Get out of here you punk kid!" and were not given autographs or anything of the sort. Back then it was rare that a heel even signed an autograph or posed for a photo because they knew their bottom line relied on them being hated.

The Outsiders were "cool heels" which kind of was invented by them. They were nWo and if the fans wanted to ride that wave with them then they were welcome to. Some heels especially today can get away with high fiving supporters and being cool with their supporters but the gimmick kind of has to fit. For example, if a heel thinks they are genuinely the best wrestler and that the fans should cheer him and appreciate him why would he heel on a fan that does exactly that? Meanwhile a monster heel should be blatantly ignoring fans at the airport or a wrestler with a gripe against all of the fans should be doing what MJF does also.

Nothing will ever happen to MJF. If someone takes a shot at him I'm sure he's capable of defending himself and if not most of these events have security anyway.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

ok


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Fearless Viper said:


> He really does remind me of Legend Killer Orton.


He's more like 2011-2013 Miz with Alex Riley, him and Wardlow...


----------



## My_Melody (Feb 4, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Not the flipping off, but actually going up to a kids face and yelling at them. You're not a parent to that child that's a little crossing the line into new territory. Verbally harassing children even if you are a wrestler playing a character, would not be surprised if a parent retaliated.


He’s a character on a TV show that is supposed to be 14+, the parents should be aware of that and should be aware of what character he is portraying. Maybe he got disciplined for it, maybe he didn’t, maybe he got told don’t do that again, I don’t know, it isn’t up to any fans to decide what content and characters they can and cannot portray. 

I don’t think he should make part of his character constantly attacking kids for what it’s worth, I would laugh if he gets a t shirt that says “fuck them kids” on Wednesday though.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Impressive that he's been able to get under the skin of even some hardcore fans, while at the same time get some nice exposure.

I think it's clearly the right time for him to get involved in the title picture, and it's a great thing they've got a 23 year old who is basically already a finished product. They will need him going forward, and they better hope he doesn't leave for WWE in a few years after his contract expires, although I'd assume that he might.

Here's how the championship picture should play out over the next 1-2 years, in order to maximize viewership while they are still fairly new, as well as to allow long term storylines to play out:

Moxley and MJF trade the title back and forth for the next few months until Full Gear. This is the money feud they need to build their product around for now, in order to get MJF as much exposure as possible and turn him into a big star.

From there, if they want to put the title on Page, it makes sense for him to take it off of MJF, since they have a history.

Likewise, if Omega is to get a world title reign, it makes sense he'd be the following champ, since he and Page have a backstory.

From there, you can either go to Moxley again or to a heel boss Cody, and do anti-authority Moxley vs corporate Cody for the title.

They need to have at least one of these title changes on TV. You need to build the sense that anything can happen on an episode of Dynamite.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEWMoxley said:


> Impressive that he's been able to get under the skin of even some hardcore fans, while at the same time get some nice exposure.
> 
> I think it's clearly the right time for him to get involved in the title picture, and it's a great thing they've got a 23 year old who is basically already a finished product. They will need him going forward, and they better hope he doesn't leave for WWE in a few years after his contract expires, although I'd assume that he might.
> 
> ...


I really don’t think guys like MJF are going anywhere. Khans know how much of a prospect he is. He will have one of the best contracts of pro-wrestling in a few years.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> I really don’t think guys like MJF are going anywhere. Khans know how much of a prospect he is. He will have one of the best contracts of pro-wrestling in a few years.


I don't know. MJF has said that WWE is the ultimate goal. I think he'll want to try his hand in front of a bigger audience. Although by the time his contract expires, WWE may be only barely above AEW in viewership, or at the same level, so who knows. Given the rate of decline in their viewership, it's certainly possible.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think MJF is channelling the heels of the 1980's who certainly did heel on kids. If you read many fan accounts of them trying to meet heel wrestlers back in the day for autographs they were usually met by a "Get out of here you punk kid!" and were not given autographs or anything of the sort. Back then it was rare that a heel even signed an autograph or posed for a photo because they knew their bottom line relied on them being hated.
> 
> The Outsiders were "cool heels" which kind of was invented by them. They were nWo and if the fans wanted to ride that wave with them then they were welcome to. Some heels especially today can get away with high fiving supporters and being cool with their supporters but the gimmick kind of has to fit. For example, if a heel thinks they are genuinely the best wrestler and that the fans should cheer him and appreciate him why would he heel on a fan that does exactly that? Meanwhile a monster heel should be blatantly ignoring fans at the airport or a wrestler with a gripe against all of the fans should be doing what MJF does also.
> 
> Nothing will ever happen to MJF. If someone takes a shot at him I'm sure he's capable of defending himself and if not most of these events have security anyway.


You certainly do bring up some good points and you do know your stuff. Some of my friends agree with you too, in that MJF is trying to emulate heels of yesteryear. I just think he's doing something different. The heels of the 1980's never sought out the attention from the fans. They never did a meet and greet just to disrespect them to their face. If anything, they tried to just stay away from the fans. If approached, you're right, they probably would say something rude or mean. But they never did a meet and greet or any kind of public event just for the purpose of being an asshole to the fans. MJF takes it to a whole other level and he does go a bit overboard. Ironically enough though, I know people who met him on the Indies, before he developed this gimmick, and he was a regular, nice guy just like the rest of them.

That being said, I do like MJF for the most part. He is just a rare and great talent on the mic; there's nobody like him. He really does make for a great heel and his future is extremely bright. In today's day and age of mostly boring and scripted wrestling, he is edgy, dangerous and unscripted, and that's just the way I like it. 

The Outsiders did play the "cool" factor, but they were also very aggressive in the beginning and even dissed the fans sometimes. But they were the coolest guys outside of the ring and it never detracted from their bad-ass appeal inside of it.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> bruh you just called a 7 year old kid a pussy... like wtf...


You sound like a pussy.


----------

